# Food you like that no one else does



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

What kinds of food do you like that most other people you know don't like/hate it?

I like spaghetti squash.
And cake. Srsly, none of my friends like cake. D:


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2008)

I am the only one in my family who will even go near sushi. I love it, but my family won't get over the "EeWw RAW FIIISH D:" thing.

Also I'll dip anything in ketchup and eat it if you ask me to. Oreo + ketchup, woot!


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I am the only one in my family who will even go near sushi. I love it, but my family won't get over the "EeWw RAW FIIISH D:" thing.
> 
> Also I'll dip anything in ketchup and eat it if you ask me to. Oreo + ketchup, woot!


Oh yeah. Sushi for me too.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 5, 2008)

I _adore_ hummus.
It's one of the few things I can make (chick peas mashed up with oil and lemon juice) and it's delicious. Nobody else I know likes it, though.

And cauliflower cheese; nobody in my family likes it, so I only have it when we eat out.


----------



## Silverwing (Aug 6, 2008)

Spinach. I just love this stuff; just steam a bundle with water and a little salt and dinner's ready for me.

Tofu's awesome too, especially the firm kind.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 6, 2008)

Sauerkraut. <3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2008)

Plain cucumber and red peppers with absolutely nothing else on them.

Everyone, literally everyone at my school thinks it's weird.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 6, 2008)

I want to try chocolate-covered crickets sometime.
But I can't think of anything right now, so let me try.
Let's see....
Nope. Drew a blank. I guess I'm a pretty common kind of person when it comes to taste.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 6, 2008)

Liver :P  No-one else will eat it. dunno why.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2008)

...because it _produces bile_?

My mum sometimes eats it before giving blood because it's good for your red blood cells, but the idea of eating it makes me feel ill. o.o


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 6, 2008)

D: but it's _tasty_

You take it and cover it with flour, then you fry it in Virgin Olive Oil with Onions and it's _heavenly_~


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 6, 2008)

I love all of the stereotypically gross vegetables- Brocoli (only uncooked), Spinach (YUMMY <3), Brussels Sprouts.

I like Calamari. Most people hate the idea of putting tentacles into their mouths, but I do. =P

Oh, and here in Colorado, there is this dish called Rocky Mountain Oysters. There are no real oysters in them. Only deep fried cow testicles. BUT THEY ARE SOOOO YUMMY!!!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm... Anchovies, I suppose.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Aug 6, 2008)

Anchovy Pizza, its not bad but i'm the only one in my family that likes anchovy as a pizza topping.

Seafood like Lobster, Crab, Clams, Shrimp and so on. 

French fries dipped in ice cream (yes i'm weird like that)

Cajin flavored dried meal worms- yes i had the courage to eat bugs XD


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 6, 2008)

As far as I can tell, I'm the only one in my family who puts salt, pepper, paprika, and sometimes other spices on my tuna, then microwaves it for a minute. Yummy.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Even when I offer them around, no one takes any of my Nice biscuits. Can't understand why no one else likes them.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 6, 2008)

Um, well, there's not really any food that I like that other people don't like. 

But I can tell you the things I don't like that most people do like. I don't like hamburgers, any kind of pork, pancakes, fish (or seafood), and bagels.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm apparently the only seafood lover in my family and amongst my piers. I'm also the only one that hates Mexican food, which is hard to do if you live in Texas.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 6, 2008)

> Liver :P No-one else will eat it. dunno why.


You know, if you get a calf's liver and bury it under a passionfruit vine, it produces more fruit and healthier foliage? :D

Anyway, I'm the only person who eats lemon, lime & garlic prawns. Mmmmm~


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 6, 2008)

Uh... Fish eyeballs. Nobody else likes fish eyeballs. Not fish brain either, for that matter. Or pig heart.


----------



## Minish (Aug 6, 2008)

Vegetables. :/ I love all vegetables...
And hate most sweets. XD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 6, 2008)

My school's cafeteria food. It's not bad at all. And ketchup on eggs. They're disgusting without it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 6, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> My school's cafeteria food. It's not bad at all.


Thats an oxymoron right there. _Any_ schools cafeteria food is disgusting except for the drinks and chips...and cookies. I can tolerate the food, its just that its never good. Well, I guess we all have our tastes.

I do drink Dr. Pepper. The rest of my family, cept possibly my dad, doesn't drink it. The bad part about it is that it seems to go bad quickly. Also, I won't drink Pepsi or Coke unless I absolutely have to. And the strange thing is, I used to drink them all of the time.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

Strange, the only soda I'll drink is Coke :\


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 6, 2008)

I likes me my prunes. :D
But my siblings and friends think it's weird.
PRUNES AREN'T JUST FOR OLD PEOPLE YOU KNOW! *shakes fist*
At least I don't drink prune juice. D:


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I could never drink Prune Juice. It's just so vile XP


----------



## Renteura (Aug 6, 2008)

You People reminded me of some more. :D

Calamari is epic
Anchovies 
Broccoli
Spinach
DR PEPPER FTW


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 6, 2008)

I pretty much hate all beverages besides water, grape juice, and orange juice.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, once when I was sick, my grandma gave me prune juice as some sort of silly home remedy. I poured it in the sink when she wasn't looking. :p 

Calamari is good.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 6, 2008)

Pringles dipped in chicken noodle soup=love. Seriously, it's good.^^


----------



## Silversnow (Aug 6, 2008)

Swiss chard with garlic. Hell yes.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I love Orange Chicken. Nobody I know seems to like it.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 7, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I pretty much hate all beverages besides water, grape juice, and orange juice.


I pretty much live off Koolaid, Grape Juice, and Water because I hate everything else. XP
For beverages anyway.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 7, 2008)

Leeeemooons. Seriously. I like strait-up lemon. As in, the fruit. By it's self.

Why is that so hard for others to conceive? D=


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 7, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I love all of the stereotypically gross vegetables- Brocoli (only uncooked), Spinach (YUMMY <3), Brussels Sprouts.
> 
> I like Calamari. Most people hate the idea of putting tentacles into their mouths, but I do. =P
> 
> Oh, and here in Colorado, there is this dish called Rocky Mountain Oysters. There are no real oysters in them. Only deep fried cow testicles. BUT THEY ARE SOOOO YUMMY!!!


YOU FRIGIN' EAT COW BALLS!!!

No one seems to like Root Beer. Or cookies dipped in chocolate milk.

I also eat nearly raw steak. I get the outside cooked, put lots of Worcestershire Sauce on it, cut a big chunk out of it, then bite it off the fork. My dad said it was like watching a wild animal eat something. X3


----------



## Alexi (Aug 7, 2008)

:D

I loves Edamame, steamed broccoli, steamed asparagus (which is on Iron Chef right now :D:D:D) carrots, many fruits and rice. No one I tell believes me, since they only see me eat M&Ms and drink Mountain Dew most of the time, and assume that's all I live off of. D: 

I'm also the only one in my house that likes Feta, the only cheese I'll consider eating, and the before-mentioned Mountain Dew. :D


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooh I have a lot

Squash
Grahm Cracker with peanut butter and a cucumber
Broccoli
Carrots with peanut butter
Hamburgers with no bun and nothing but salt
No-Milk Cereal (Since i'm allergic to milk)
Green Beans
Hot Dogs with no bun


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Aug 7, 2008)

Oysters. A girl at a youth summit I recently attended was led to believe that I didn't like her because she was grossed out by oysters. But for me they're a family tradition.


----------



## Yenaa (Aug 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Uh... Fish eyeballs. Nobody else likes fish eyeballs. Not fish brain either, for that matter. Or pig heart.


WTF? XD I don't think I've tried Pig Heart...if you're being sarcastic. 

The only things odd I like are ranch dressing on pizza and pretty much all vegetables (besides Squash, Zucchini and Brussels Sprouts)


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 7, 2008)

Ooh, lemons and limes! And sushi. <3 I adore eating dry bread, and drinking water. My grandmother goes crazy because she thinks I'm dieting, but it tastes so good. Why have butter anyway? :P


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

I love lemons and limes and water too. I just don't understand why some people don't like water. My dad hates water. I've never seen him drink water ever in my entire life


----------



## Mirry (Aug 7, 2008)

My parents both hate salmon, but I think it's yummy. :3 And I've heard some people tell me they don't like mushrooms, but I _love_ mushrooms. They're wonderful. I like cabbage and spinach too.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Apricot paste.  I thrive on fruit pastes.  And I mean actual _fruit pastes_ not like nasty foul fakefruit things.


For things that are better known, starfruit, most sushi (I tend to dislike raw tuna but pretty much everything else is great~ loev salmon), salmon steaks, mushrooms, spinach, kale, veggie burgers, tofu whenever it is not tofu pretending to be other things, things with artificial banana flavouring, avocados, craisins, dried banana, orange peels, pickles....

ETA: dolma, calamari, broccoli (god you people have NEVER LIVED)....  A WHOLE BUNCH OF OTHER THINGS I am easy


I dislike tomatoes, carrots, and most milk products with the exception of cheeses.


----------



## Stormecho (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't stand pop. My brother once tried to trick me into drinking some Coca Cola by saying it tasted like water. :P That says a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it the corn syrup that you don't like or something else?


I hate high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> Potatoes. Anything with potato in it makes me throw up, and that includes chips.


Same here. Potatoes are gross. Chips? Give me cheese doodles!

Hates:

Boiled carrots(raw ones are fine)
As already mentioned, potatoes
Strawberry jam(but I like strawberries)
Diet/low-fat stuff.
Coffee

Likes:

Escargot(snails)


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Yenaa said:


> WTF? XD I don't think I've tried Pig Heart...if you're being sarcastic.


Well, pig heart is pretty good, actually. I mean, if you can eat the rest of them, why not their hearts as well?


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 10, 2008)

Those new chocolate skittles. Everyone else hates them but they're sooooo good.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 11, 2008)

Just goat cheese and that weird squidinbeefjerkylikeform that I once ate.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

And I drink chocolate milk in a way I think no one else does: I don't mix the chocolate milk powder into the milk, I let it sink to the bottom, drink the milk and then drink the chocolate sauce on the bottom. Mmmmm...chocolate sauce.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 11, 2008)

Avacadoes. Augh, they taste sooo good. Raw or topped on potatoes, I just really like the buttery-quality... Or maybe it's just a sign saying I've been living in Cali for far too long.
And a... I don't really like sushi. You can say that's weird for an Asian.
But I do kind of like the raw fish(depends on what kind it is) and I like those traditional rolls. Just not Californian rolls, or those rolls that are pasted with fish eggs.
Oh, and bean-paste soup. There's two kinds, the thick kind and the watery kind. I really like the thick kind. Sadily, Koreans that actually live in Korea hate both the kinds. I just really, really, _really_ like it. So that's the weirdest food quirk I have(to other people).


----------



## @lex (Aug 11, 2008)

There's always SOMETHING my friends don't like that I like. But I can't think of anything that almost everyone hates :P I like most kinds of food, myself.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 11, 2008)

> Avacadoes


That's not weird. Everyone I know eats them... :/


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 14, 2008)

Olives. No one else here likes them. o.o Oh, and CRAISINS. So tasty.

I converted three of my friends at camp to salad =D


----------

